# Musky Mount Ideas



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Anyone have any ideas on a different style Musky mount. I did well on Lake St. Clair this last weekend and I'm looking for ideas for my Taxidermist.
Thanks DC


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

How about an action scene with the muskie going after a lure, a small fish, or a school of shad. Those always look cool...

Got any pics of the muskie?


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

LS
I am looking for just the fish mount. I have a few ideas but I do not want to go with the usual belly hanging down (like mine) I want something different!!! I have photos but I need to get the warden's help to post. It's only a 50" 24 pound fish. My second Musky ever but we had a great trip. No charter just friends. We had a great 3 days and I want to preserve the memory.
DC


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Dixie Chicken said:


> It's only a 50" 24 pound fish. .


Yea Only


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

replica mounts are the way to go. good man dixie. congrats on the 50. i always liked the mount where the fishs midsection is curved toward the wall and the head and tail come out. the fish has its gills flaired and mouth open on a bait or a perch.


----------



## iwdavefish (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice fish Dixie!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestion. Any Idea where I can locate any photos of Mushky mounts on the web.

Thanks Dave. St. Clair is the place to go. We only did 12 fish or so but three over 50"!
DC


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Nice job on Big Fish! I like the pan fish with mounts. They get them freeze dried cheap of mounts. With a piece of drift wood! 50in! OH YA!!!!!!


----------



## Dixie Chicken (Nov 12, 2004)

Jig,
Freeze dried or Artistic Angler are almost twice the cost of my guy. Plus they take alot longer. I use G & J in Youngstown. He's grreat and fast!!! 
Thanks DC


----------

